# L120?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Working on a John Deere L120 for my neighbor I installed new steering spindles, and wheel hub bushings but the right side is still way out? Anyone have any info on what could cause this problem?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There should be an adjustment for toe-in. If not then it may have a worn drag arm(drag link).
However, you should have 2 drag arms,and if they are the original ones, you have 2 choices.

1- You can buy new,adjustable drag arms. ($45 ea.).

2- You can buy some of the drag link repair kits,and repair them,your self(or have some one do it,if you can't weld)


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> There should be an adjustment for toe-in. If not then it may have a worn drag arm(drag link).
> However, you should have 2 drag arms,and if they are the original ones, you have 2 choices.
> 
> 1- You can buy new,adjustable drag arms. ($45 ea.).
> ...





Yes sir they are both non-adjustable but they are both tight with no wear/ slack in them. It just seems as if they are to long so I wonder if the po might have put the wrong drag links on it? Either way you turn the wheel one is out, and the other is straight but with the steering wheel straight ahead the right is always way out. He picked it up this morning to take it to our local deere dealer to see if they can figure out what we are missing here. I believe as you mentioned the adjustable links will be a good starting point. The toe is the only thing that is off.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

PO might have put them on backwards,or wrong side.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> PO might have put them on backwards,or wrong side.




He bought the adjustable links, and that took care of the toe out problem. I had to run them all the way in though to make them short enough, and it is still 1/8th of an inch wider in the front/ toe out. He needs that center axle pivot bushing now, and he should be set for awhile.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the update !


----------



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a steady (1 drip a second) from the very hard to reach hard hydraulic line under the top deck that I can't get to stop. Any ideas.


----------

